# Serpentine Tensioner Replacement - Advice Appreciated



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi there,

Accessory belt tensioner roller snapped clean off on the way to the store and it ended up at the bottom of the engine compartment. Serp belt is still in tact and there doesn't seem to be any damage to the radiator fan. 2003 A6 2.7T with 126k miles on it. Timing belt and water pump serviced 30k miles ago.

I'd like to save 2-3 hours of shop labor and replace the tensioner and belt myself according to the many articles available throughout YouTube and the forums. I do however have a couple specific questions.

1. Would you say it's ideal to remove the front bumper & radiator?
2. What other components might I consider replacing while I'm in there?
3. I'd like to check on the condition of the AC Compressor. Are there any typical warning signs I should look out for?
4. How much more helpful would it be to order the Bentley Repair Manual for this particular job?

Please discuss your experience or advice.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

You should not have to remove radiator but you will likely want to pull the bumper and place the lock carrier into service position in order to gain access to the front face of the engine. You'll also want a mirror on a stick.

Not much else to do while in there assuming complete TB Kit was recently done, other than maybe consider the snub mount.

Wouldn't worry about the AC Compressor unless it's acting up.

I use Bentley all the time. Sometimes there are shortcuts that Bentley doesn't refer to, but overall it is a good reference for maintenance.


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

GLS-S4 said:


> You should not have to remove radiator but you will likely want to pull the bumper and place the lock carrier into service position in order to gain access to the front face of the engine. You'll also want a mirror on a stick.
> 
> Not much else to do while in there assuming complete TB Kit was recently done, other than maybe consider the snub mount.
> 
> ...


Mirror on a stick. Yes! Wouldn't't have thought of it. I ordered the parts but opted out of the Bentley manual for this particular job as it seems pretty stair forward. I will be going the front lock carrier route however. Several members report a helluva time accessing the tensioner mounting points with the bumper attached.

Thank you.


----------

